# TugZip35



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

TugZip35 is loaded crap! Not only is it useless, after uninstalling it, _everyone_ gets this error: Unable to load Ungca32.dll, Tar32.dll, Yz1.dll, 7-zip32.dll. The plug-in is not usable.


----------



## Maximus1001 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have to agree with you horrible application when it comes to UI and the errors drive you crazy when you right click on an application (after you've uninstalled TugZip) and 5 (give or take) error messages pop up.

I have found a way to fix it! After seraching myself I came across this thread but earlier that day I installed Glary Utilites and I remembered seeing COntext Menu Manager. Dowload and install Glary Utilities and click Context Menu Manager in the Modules>Optimize & Improve once clicked scroll down to TzShell and Untick it then press close and all problems should be gone.

The version of Glary Utilites I used is here: 
http://majorgeeks.com/Glary_Utilities_d5870.html

Cheers!

Please give Rep or thanks If this helped!


----------

